# New Project Design Help



## drew12 (Jan 6, 2015)

Greetings to everyone on CPF,

I've been working on a new light and was hoping that you might have something to add to it. It currently has a darkness detector, a solar charging circuit, and switches from AAA alkaline batteries to 18500 Li-Ion batteries. Currently, I am buying cheap Harbor Freight flashlights and cannibalizing them for the battery holder and 5mm LEDs. If you have any questions or comments feel free to chime in!


----------

